# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Mando charts for Django tunes

## Brian Ray

Hi all,

I was wondering if any of y'all have some mando-specific charts of Django tunes or perhaps other jazz/swing standards? I guess what I really want are Django's tunes in a real book format... with mando chord charts if possible but I'll take what I can get.

Am I asking too much... 

If there is a book like this for sale, by all means let me know but I'm also really interested in seeing a person's take on the songs.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Unfortunately, there is not much, and to my disappointment as well.
You'll find a smattering of Tabledit files, and several publishers have books of Django transcriptions, but these tend to be guitar oriented notations of his solos, rather than a sort of skeletal, fakebook approach. (Much more notes than I want thrown at me--like you, I just want the melody for the head and the chords...)
It's a shame, there are fakebooks for Broadway show tunes, Wedding music, Christmas books, but I have yet to find a pure "Django" book in this format.
Seems there would be a market for it.

----------


## johnwalser

I saw these at Hal Leonard's site.
http://www.halleonard.com/search_....product
John

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I have the Anthology, and it's good. The only problem is the Fake Book format is better suited for me, single page, sparse notation, just chords. 
It's certainly got me by, but my preference would be more songs, less guitar notation flourish.

----------


## Brian Ray

Yeah, I've looked through all of the books on Django and a few look nice and would help (and I'll likely get one). I guess I'm hoping that someone on the Cafe had at least a few of 'em transcribed for mando. I'm not opposed to doing it myself but... you know... I'm lazy and was hoping to only have to continue someone elses work. 

Plus I'm no master at this and like to get other people's input and see how they aproach it.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This has always annoyed me. It's sad how most of Django's music has been ignored by the jazz publications like the Real Book and other similar tomes being published more recently. Tell me Nuages, Twilight Melody, Django's Castle and many of his other his slow compositions don't stand up to some of the greatest jazz ballads. Why can you pluck dozens of interesting Charlie Parker blues or rhythm change heads but rarely something like Belleville, Daphne or R-Vingt 6? My guess is that this is largely string music and the writers of these publicatons are horn players, because you won't have a problem finding a jazz guitar player who knows these pieces. I don't think his music ever got picked up big-time by horn-based groups. Whatever the reason, and I don't pretend to know the answer, it's too bad. Oh well, if I wanted everything to be mainstream I sure wouldn't have chosen the mandolin.

So how many of you would complain if I wrote out a chart or two w/o tab? I'll let Ted be my editor, chart proofer.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Scott, if you could send them in a Notepad/Finale/Encore file, I could easily TAB, as well.
Perhaps an APB out to John Eubanks, Master Transciber, too. We could crank out a bunch of these...
I'm with you on the horn thing, though. Nothing against The Bird, or Monk, but some of their "standards" pale in comparison to the rich subtleties of Django. The "victors" always end up writing history, and I'm afraid those of us in the string world have some major catching up to do.

----------


## Brian Ray

I certainly won't complain about the lack of tab. It would be nice of course but again, taking/getting.

Since the thread is headed that way, any recommendations for notation on Mac OS X. I've downloaded trials of what's out there and wasn't wowed by anything upon first glance. Some way of creating Mandolin meaningful chord charts would be nice as well...

This seems like a fine project to undertake... I'll help if I can.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Scott, if you could send them in a Notepad/Finale/Encore file, I could easily TAB, as well.
> Perhaps an APB out to John Eubanks, Master Transciber, too. We could crank out a bunch of these...
> I'm with you on the horn thing, though. Nothing against The Bird, or Monk, but some of their "standards" pale in comparison to the rich subtleties of Django. The "victors" always end up writing history, and I'm afraid those of us in the string world have some major catching up to do.


Ted, I have Finale 2000 and can easily tab. It would be fun to do a few of these. I have a couple of them done somewhere on my hard drive. John E. is indeed a pro. I may send you one and have you take a look at it. Interestingly, my PC is old enough that if I set a swing in the midi playback it slows down the long the piece goes. Time for a new box.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> I certainly won't complain about the lack of tab. It would be nice of course but again, taking/getting.
> 
> Since the thread is headed that way, any recommendations for notation on Mac OS X. I've downloaded trials of what's out there and wasn't wowed by anything upon first glance. Some way of creating Mandolin meaningful chord charts would be nice as well...
> 
> This seems like a fine project to undertake... I'll help if I can.


Finale is huge overkill for me, writing mainly fiddle tunes and jazz heads. A friend in town though does arrangements for mandolin orchestra and I've yet to find a question he can't answer which I've found to be valuable for me personally. If I was buying right now I'd look first at Sibelius. I know there are a lot of TableEdit fans but it's never turned my crank. If it works for others that's what's important, but I want something that can produce professional grade looking output.

----------


## Brian Ray

Okay, I've tried all the demos I could get my hands on and Sibelius' G7 is the clear winner for me. Thanks Scott. Now if it would just quit crashing... It has a way of creating mando chords as well. If first impressions are anything, G7 is for me. I wonder if it's possible to replace the guitar neck graphic with a mando... 

TableEdit is great for what it can do but just aweful in terms of workflow general use (read clunky as hell). It does work though and that in itself is nice.

----------


## Pete Martin

Finale is overkill, but I love it for professional looking results. It's little brother Allegro is very good if you don't need Finales power.

----------


## John Soper

Count me as another Djagophile who would love to see mandolin adaptations...

The Robin Nolan series for guitar have "Djam" CDs with rhythm tracks, and charts with chord voicings and a simpified lead (in his one-off tab)- something like this for mandolin would be very appreciated. The improvs come after the melody is ingrained anyway...

----------


## chirorehab

Sorry off topic post but,

I saw the Robin Nolan trio on the streets of Amsterdam in 1997 during my honeymoon! I had never heard of them before. Simply amazing!

Eric

----------


## Harrmob

I would love to see (and learn) more Django for/with mando. It would be fun if a familiar Django tune would be the next "Mandolin Project" tune of the month to learn, a Scott T/ Mandohack version. Once the head was down, we could listen to the variations of different improvs of the song. Just an idea...

----------


## WSE

The Robin Nolan books and CD's are outstanding for Django heads. It takes a little work and a pencil and paper. RNT has the guitar chords and tab for most of the gypsy standards. In addition, the CD's give you the opportunity to play either chords or melody. I change the guitar chords to mando chords and try the melody by ear. It is a great learning process for this beginner. Just pick a song, copy down the chords and play along. Great fun!

By the way, the Robin Nolan Trio is playing in the Northeast (Maine) June 18. He is doing a guitar clinic in a great little hotel on the ocean and then giving a show in what is called the Chocolate Church in Bath, Maine. (Clarence "Gatemouth" Brown said the Chocolate Church had the best accoustics of any venue he had ever played.) Details for anyone who is interested.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Class, your next assignment is Django's Belleville. Attached are two arrangements below. Have fun. BTW, you can sub in Bm for the D#dim.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Ted's below

----------


## JamesBryan

Scott, the swing jam you missed at Wintergrass by pulling out Sat. afternoon featured "Belleville" [at about 1:15 AM]- wish I'da had this beforehand. As an avid Django mando consumer, many thanks! Jim

----------


## Ted Eschliman

And while we're at it, a little _'Melodie Au Crepuscule...'_

----------


## Brian Ray

Now we're talking... Excellent work Gents.

----------


## WSE

Great stuff! Thank you Scott and Ted. We eagerly await you book?!

----------


## John Soper

Wunnerful stuff- keep it coming!

Djangology? La Mer?

----------


## Brad Weiss

If anyone hasn't seen them yet, CoMando has ten Dajngo tunes in good old reliable (or not) tabledit files- including Minor Swing, Anouman, and Tears. I do like having the midi file to play along with - not that I don't appreciate the great files from Ted and Scott! #Thanks!!

----------


## Harrmob

Brad, there is bunch of .tef files for django for guitar, I just turn the lead guitar off and try to play along, at least there is a midi to play along with, right. Here is a site I found that has Belleville. 

http://guitweb.ifrance.com/guitweb/p...t/tabledit.htm


Thanks Ted and Scott I am anxious to learn this one.

----------


## Brian Ray

Actually, comando.com doesn't have any Django mando tab that I could find (and I looked for a few hours). But I did find the Django mando tab at co-mando.com

----------


## jeffshuniak

I didnt read this whole thread so sorry if someone already said this.

have you thought of going with the grapelli angle???

you wont have those chords you want. there has to be something out there though

----------


## chirorehab

Dasspunk,

I didn't see any Django tab at COMANDO.com either!!! 

It did see some other interesting stuff, though....

Eric

----------


## Les

Oh Boy!
Thanks fellas.
Les.

----------


## jmcgann

I am starting a book of Django and Grapelli solos arranged for mandolin. I will include a scetion on "la pompe" as they call the comping. Look for it at the end o' teh year from djangobooks.com

----------


## John Eubanks

Hi Ted and Scott I would love to transcribe a Django tune or two, but I am having to focus on choro for the next few weeks. My Marantz died today also.I'll add a file as soon as I can get to it. John Eubanks

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Here's another of my faves, 'Manoir De Mes Reves':

----------


## OdnamNool

After I downloaded Scott's version, I gotta message from Microsoft explorer saying that there was an error problem and did I want to submit it to them... I clicked, "Don't send it." Now, I can't download Ted's version...

----------


## OdnamNool

Oh brother... And as I view my post, I see that mysterious eyebrow raiser in there! #The smiley! #I _did not_ insert it! #_Sheesh!_

----------


## Brad Weiss

sorry to hijack this thread (a bit) but can anyone tell me how to convert the guitar tab that G7 creates into mando tab? PM me if you have suggestions

thanks!

----------


## Brian Ray

Any new ones?

----------


## Tbone

> I am starting a book of Django and Grapelli solos arranged for mandolin. I will include a scetion on "la pompe" as they call the comping. Look for it at the end o' teh year from djangobooks.com


Sweeeeeeeeeet! I'll keep an eye out for that, can you maybe remind us when its done?

----------


## SandyBarRanch

A huge thanks for the tunes guys! I just bought a Django CD box set about 4 months agoand it's barely left my CD player since. Thanks again!!!

----------


## Chip Gulbro

Lost my Nuages chart. Can someone direct me to a lead sheet on this?  
Thanks,
Chip

----------


## John Soper

Try this site:

http://www.visi.com/~mpv/charts/

Several useful lead sheets/chord charts with a solo for Nuages in standard notation.

Swing on  !

----------


## om21ed

Any chance of getting Dapnne' tabbed ?

----------


## AussieBruce

Thanks for the charts guys, please feel free to continue  

I am coming from a background of very low musical ability. 51 years old, never played as a kid, find it very hard to pick up as an adult. I don't know 'Belleville' at all, so I slavishly keyed it into tabledit to see how it is supposed to sound, and used the program to select some chord charts. I reduced them to 3 finger chords on the three lower strings, and it sort of sounds OK. What fun, I might have even learned something!! Today Belleville, tomorrow the world!!

Looking forward to any more tunes like this, with gratitude!

Bruce in Adelaide, South Australia

----------


## ethanopia

Super Cool, thanks a bunch everybody, this should satisfy my Django needs for a while...

----------

